# Tour de Georgia/ Need info



## NC_Jim (Aug 26, 2002)

I need some info. I'd like to take in a couple stages of the Tour de Georgia in April, but know nothing about the towns or route. I need some local expert help on stage racing and the route the Tour is taking.

For instance, where would be a good vantage point for watching the time trials? What is a decent motel/hotel close by? What or who do you know? Website? (I have the official website) Anyone?

Thanks;
Jim


----------



## scl04 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Jim,
You really should see Saturdays finishing climb on Brasstown Bald. I was there back in the 90's when a pro race did a TT up it and there were europros getting off their bike on the road due to the steep grade. After the stage you can drive down to Athens and catch the Twilight Criterium the same night.
30k+ spectators watching a crit race on a course that only covers two city blocks, racing in the dark!!! WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK.

Read this interview with LA from a couple of weeks ago. (near bottom of interview)
http://www.cyclingnews.com/riders/2004/interviews/?id=lance_armstrong041
He seems to be well aware of whats ahead on the Brasstown Bald climb.

-Wes


----------



## timwat (May 29, 2002)

*time trial info*

The time trial will be going over Mt Alto in Rome also. I plan to watch from somewhere on the climb. It's not a long climb (700-800 vertical), but it has sections over 20%. The Stage routes should be on the web-site soon, the routes for the two stages in Rome were in the local paper the other day.


----------



## Ge2 Hu2 (8 mo ago)

scl04 said:


> Hey Jim,
> You really should see Saturdays finishing climb on Brasstown Bald. I was there back in the 90's when a pro race did a TT up it and there were europros getting off their bike on the road due to the steep grade. After the stage you can drive down to Athens and catch the Twilight Criterium the same night.
> 30k+ spectators watching a crit race on a course that only covers two city blocks, racing in the dark!!! WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK.
> 
> ...


Hah yes !!! Just happened on this (like me) ancient thread. I was there also. That time trial was the proloque for Twilight criterium. Still have my lil trophy somewhere from it. Back in the day we used to train up there allot doing 9 gap which was 1 baby gaps loop and 2 big gap loops 😊 1-Wolfpen Gap, Woody Gap, Neels Gap (aka) baby gaps, 2 - Hogpen Gap, Unicoi Gap, Jacks Gaps (Also did many aomm (assault on mt. mitchell), Oramm (off road assault on mt. mitchell mtb), 24 hours conyers mtb, Leadville 100's, etc) Those were great times for sure. Also I remembered as I was training the day before the TT up Brasstown to get my legs into it Rishi Grewal came riding down it and yelled Ga. sucks. I yelled back Grewal you suck ! 🤣 Then another guy that melted the glue on his tires/sewups coming down it and rolled a tire but he fortunately kept his bike upright.


----------

